# Intiated Last Week!



## GentlemanBarbarian (Apr 1, 2019)

Just initiated as an EA last Thursday night! Humbled and honored and excited for the journey ahead. It was truly a special night I will never forget...an amazing experience! I tried to absorb as much of the ritual as I could and ready for the real work to begin. Thanks to those of you that answered my questions and offered encouragement along the way.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 1, 2019)

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 2, 2019)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Adrian Martinez (Apr 5, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome, brother!  A wonderful journey lay ahead.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 5, 2019)

Great! I look forward to visiting your lodge soon Brother.


----------



## SivadSemaj (Apr 10, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome !


----------



## Winter (Apr 18, 2019)

Welcome to the Order, Brother! 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## jermy Bell (May 13, 2019)

Welcome, and what brings you to the west gate ?


----------



## bro.william (May 14, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Just initiated as an EA ... I tried to absorb as much of the ritual as I could and ready for the real work to begin.



Being a newly initiated EA is an exciting place to be.  It's a lot to absorb on the night!  It'll bed in even further as, in time, you witness others being brought into the lodge and can see from the seats what happened to you.  Enjoy each degree as it comes, and everything will get richer and richer.  Welcome, brother.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (May 21, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Being a newly initiated EA is an exciting place to be.  It's a lot to absorb on the night!  It'll bed in even further as, in time, you witness others being brought into the lodge and can see from the seats what happened to you.  Enjoy each degree as it comes, and everything will get richer and richer.  Welcome, brother.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2019)

Congratulations Brother and enjoy the journey.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Jun 20, 2019)

Just passed my EA proficiency tonight!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 22, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Just passed my EA proficiency tonight!


Congratulations !


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks all. FC initiation this Thursday!


----------

